# My Bloody Valentine costume



## Johnny Thunder

I'm a huge fan of the original, and given I grew up in a coal mining area, this is a costume I've always wanted to do as well.

Pretty much I would think a black jumpsuit and gas mask from an Army & Navy store (like I Goldberg in Philly), the hardhat with light, boots, gloves, a pic. You could probably assemble it all pretty cheaply.


----------



## mr frost

so you liked the flick Partiers.com? wanted to go tonight, but lucky me i have the flu :-(
ya Army/navy would be your best shot, or maybe ebay. would be a killer costume, keep us up to date i would love to see it when your done. hell he might even make a cool static prop! Hmmmmmmmmm?


----------



## mr frost

here ya go, needs painted black, but pretty darn close!
Rare NBC GP5 Rubber GAS MASK Gasmask w HOSE+NBC FILTER - eBay (item 130280842771 end time Jan-18-09 12:40:37 PST)


----------



## Ghoulish Greg

This should be a pretty easy costume to assemble, but the effect would be great. Very scary!


----------



## Partiers.com

Thanks for the help, mr frost! Unfortunately, I missed the auction, but we will be looking for more. If anybody comes up with any other ideas or websites, please let us know. Thanks.


----------



## RacerX45

Here's a good picture of the gas mask. It's a miner gas mask but I have not been able to identify the exact model yet.


----------



## DeathDealer

It looks like a British WWII general service respirator. The bag is the MKVII (made famous by Indiana Jones), but I do not know if that is related the the respirator part number.

Welcome to British Red Cross and St John Ambulance


----------



## Partiers.com

Wow, we all are on the right track. Getting close. I still haven't had any luck finding a look-alike My Bloody Valentine 3D movie gas mask. How about the lighted helmet? It looks like an older version than the helmets that are available today? If anybody finds any website links to online stores that may sell this equipment, please let us know.

Check attachment. How about this mask? I might be able to get it. It is inexpensive & maybe it can be modified with a hose??


----------



## DeathDealer

The closest modern helmet I have found is the Aluminum cap style Skull Bucket.


----------



## sj2099

*Dallas Comic Con*

Found this and thought I would share in case anyone is interested in meeting Todd Farmer (the Writer of My Bloody Valentine 3D).....sounds fun so I am going....^^

The Dallas Comic Con is this weekend, January 24-25 at the Richardson Civic Center

Come out and meet special comic book and media guests. The show features a wide variety of artists and writers, including Bernie Wrightson (SWAMP THING), William Stout (WIZARDS), Herb Trimpe (HULK), Howard Chaykin (PUNISHER:WAR JOURNAL), Jon Bogdanove (SUPERMAN:MAN OF STEEL), Joe Jusko (VAMPIRELLA), Mark Brooks (ULTIMATE X-MEN), Tim Bradstreet (PUNISHER), Jim Daly (X-FILES), Kerry Gammill (SUPERMAN), Brian Denham (X-FILES), and James O'Barr (THE CROW), to name but a few.

Media guests include Thomas Jane (THE MIST, PUNISHER) and Todd Farmer (writer of MY BLOODY VALENTINE in 3-D).

General admission is just $10, and kids 12 and under get in free with paid adult. Two-day priority Speedpasses ar $20. PARKING IS FREE!


----------



## Partiers.com

Here's what we've come up with so far. See attachments. If you find more or better, please let us all know. Thanks.

1) inexpensive mask that would need modified with a tube hose (about $20)
2) inexpensive miner's helmet with light (about $9)


----------



## mr frost

Looks good Partiers! a little bit of paint for the helmet and your good to go! where did you find everything?


----------



## Partiers.com

Try these websites.

Mock gas mask: ShopOfHorrors.com 
Tell them Partiers.com sent ya.


Immitation safety helmet with light: Miner Helmet with Light (Each): Rebecca's Wholesale Novelties - Online Catalog


----------



## 19215

I grew up in a mining town and the ideas mentioned so far are great. The helmets above are perfect, they just need a quick coat of krylon fusion black paint to be ready.

The mask will be the tricky part. I would buy the mask that was mentioned above and cut out the center mouth portion for a hose. What you need is a small piece of sump pump hose. It is very flexible and looks just like the hose in the picture. The bag he is wearing could probably be found, but I would look at some thrift stores and try to find an old leather purse. Then you could cut it down and make a nice looking bag for the hose to go into. If it is leather you could paint it and run a sanding block over it and rough it up a little.

Does this help any? I'm going to keep searching online and see if anything comes up.


----------



## Junit

I've never seen it, what is this one about??


----------



## mr frost

> I've never seen it, what is this one about??


Bloody Disgusting Horror - "My Bloody Valentine 3-D (remake)" Movie Info


----------



## Fetch

Wanted to delurk a moment to help out. Take a look at this:

WWII Canadian gas mask

I don't think you can get much closer than that! A little flat black paint on a few areas and you're good-to-go. 

And here's a 10%-off coupon code: ABHIRSCH

And now back to lurk mode...

-Fetch-


----------



## Junit

Thanks Mr. Frost! ^_^


----------



## Don of the Dead

Junit said:


> I've never seen it, what is this one about??


Do yourself a favor, buy or rent the original from 1981 (just released with cut gore added back in!!)


The 3D reamke is a steaming pile of garbage, they took everything cool about the original and dumbed it down for todays youth. Think Horror movie meets Gossip Girl, not to mention the horror of CGI blood, ugh.


----------



## Tumblindice

Here is a link to the hat already painted for 12 bucks.


----------



## scottfamily5

*Gas Mask*

My husband and I just saw the movie also and he wants to dress up as him for Halloween as well. I found the gas mask on Ebay- there are tons of them on there and we are doing the yellow hard hat with light and just painting it black.


----------



## scottfamily5

*The link to the mask we got*

Here is a link to the similar gas mask we got on EBay, we just added the hose
Soviet Russian Army Military GP-6 Latex Gas Mask BLACK - eBay (item 360128581149 end time Feb-08-09 09:46:14 PST)


----------



## scottfamily5

*Gas Mask*

THis mask is more expensive but looks just like it, jst need the black hose and there ya go

New Israeli Military Gas Mask Black Gasmask Bio War - eBay (item 260342421912 end time Feb-04-09 06:12:49 PST)


----------



## Partiers.com

I bought & received the gas mask from WWII Canadian gas mask
I also received the imitation miner's helmet with LED lights from Rebecca's, but it still needs painted black. I bought the spray paint for plastics that was recommended. Thanks.
Once I get things unpacked & organized over here, I'll try to take a snapshot.
How about the pick ax? We may need a lightweight imitation version, if possible.
I got the 1981 My Bloody Valentine original movie Lionsgate DVD release. I watched some portions of it. So raw, nostalgic & fun!


----------



## DeathDealer

You could make the pick portion out of cardboard or and paint it to look rusty. Then attach it to a replacement handle.

You could use foam, but I think cardboard would be sturdier.


----------



## Link

I am making the same type of costume for an event on Feb. 13th..
The below post is what i have come up with..


----------



## Link

I will take pictures and post them when i get home, but all in all,

Swiss gas mask from a local army surplus store. (modified with a tube hose from home depot) $29.99
http://www.asmc.de/images/product_images/info_images/102392_0.jpg 

Flight Suit from the same store (black) $29.99
https://secure.armysurplusforless.com/showimage.php?image=foxfltsuitLG.jpg 

Hard Hat + Black Spray Paint (from Home Depot) $10

Head Light (also from home depot) $10

I already had black boots and gloves.

Axe handle from walmart $5

My girlfriend is going to take a black shirt i have and make an addition to my flight suit so my neck doesn't show.

I just got othe hat and tube today, going to make my mods and i'll post a picture of the outfit.
Tell me what you guys think..
Thanks!


----------



## 19215

I thought I would "BUMP" this thread to see how ideas for this costume were coming along.


----------



## dxh8r4life

i have everything for my costume, besides the weapon on choice, i would like to get like a rubber or one thats not real steel just so if i do run into someone it won't hurt, any ideas or anyone know where i could get on of these pick axes?


----------



## shopcomparecostumes

Trying going to the sites below. I think you can find some there.


----------



## Veestan

*My current compiling of MBV costume..*

The only 2 items I am having a issue with is the fake pickax, because I went and looked at reals ones and they are to heavy to be hauling around all night and the big black belt.... any ideas on either one?


----------



## twistasista

Partiers.com said:


> Just saw the 2009 version of My Bloody Valentine in 3D. Great movie! Must see in 3D. Any ideas on how to obtain or piece together a similar costume? Where to look, where to start...Thanks.


I saw this on a friend's facebook page...look like it might be something you could use


----------



## Veestan

Still working on getting everything together and I think the wife is more excited then I am  

Gas mask is coming in from Lithuania, I ordered it about 2 weeks ago and I will have to make some modifications on it. The guy says he still has 10 left and at $13 it isn't bad. When It gets here I will take off the green canister and move the mouth piece off to the side and extend the front piece via tube to a canister on my belt.

Russian USSR army black rubber gas mask GP-7

Hardhat I found at Lowe's for $6, it is white so I will flat black paint it this weekend.

The headlamp I ordered off ebay. I found the perfect set up !!! All I have to do is paint the battery compartment tan and the head lamp black, which I will do this weekend. Cost $14.00, and they have more. The battery compartment that attaches to your belt, I will by some hose from local hardware store and connect the gas mask to that. It won't be functional of course but will look the part.

HEADLAMP

I have the black gloves and boots already.

The coveralls I will be picking up this afternoon at a local work clothes store, I tried to find some used ones on ebay but no luck.

Like I said in previous post, the belt and the pickax are the last 2 items I am looking for....


----------



## Partiers.com

I've encountered all kinds of challenges with this My Bloody Valentine Miner costume! I'm on my 3rd gas mask. It is an old Canadian gas mask from around 1943 I believe. I had to remove the diaphragm on the mask filter thing so I could breath and I took the glass out of the eyes because they kept fogging up so badly. It works ok now. I don't have a hose attached though. Does anybody else? I spray painted a toy coal miners helmet black that I found online. It looks ok, but the attached headlamp is made up of 3 LEDs. Is that ok? I keep forgetting to take the helmet off when I take the gas mask off and it drops to the ground often. Don't forget ya got the helmet on! What are you wearing under the gas mask? I've tried a blank mesh face type of mask so my eyes are difficult to see. Any ideas? I've been wearing a mechanics suit, boots and gloves. No pickax yet either. Any ideas will help!


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk




----------



## Veestan

Partiers.com said:


> "I took the glass out of the eyes because they kept fogging up so badly. It works ok now." "What are you wearing under the gas mask? I've tried a blank mesh face type of mask so my eyes are difficult to see. Any ideas?


Ok, for the fogging problem I use the same stuff I use when I dive, it is called Kleer Vu which you can find at most local dive shops. Something that also works is Baby Shampoo, rub in a few drops and rinse.

For under the mask I bought one of these which is light weight, cool and works great.

Schampa Coolskin Balaclava

Now if someone could find me a pickax I would be in business.


----------



## Veestan

Ah, I found a belt that closely resembles the one in the pic above. Black, 3", and needs to be a little longer then your normal waist. See in the pic above that everything that Tom Hanniger is wearing looks bulky, not his size of course because he stole it from the miners. So to get the over sized belt that is tucked in itself you would need a oversize belt.

I found these on amazon and just ordered one, looks really close to what he is wearing.


----------



## Fetch

I picked up a 3" dark brown (almost black) work belt at Lowe's that was just about spot-on. It was in the tool belt section.

Lowe's also carries a length of black corrugated drainage hose that looks pretty close to the respirator hose in the movie. That's what I used for my costume.

And good news on the pick axe: I just received word from Steve at Screamline Studios that their new Meat Mangler pick axe prop should be available within the week, and will be up on their site very soon. He is going to email me when it's available, and I'll let everyone know. 

-Fetch-


----------



## cadcadcadcad

I found a bunch of cool ideas in this article - Shopping Cart and eCommerce News | Halloween Costumes and Ideas for 2009


----------



## Veestan

*Screamline Studios - Pick-Axe here now !!!!*

Steve from Screamline Studios just sent me a email and the pick-axe is now in production !!! I just ordered it, a little pricey but looks great !!!!

You can find it here: Costume Weapon - Pick-Axe


----------



## Fetch

Ordered mine! If this looks as good up-close as some of their other prop weapons (and I'm sure it will), it's completely worth the money.

-Fetch-


----------



## dxh8r4life

this link here, has a fake pick axe, but it's not cheap... Costume Weapon - Pick-Axe 

and the belt idea, i looked at a hardware store (lowes, home depot) they had one that looked like it would do the job for me


----------



## Partiers.com

so the next challenge I've encountered is explaining who I am to visitors who have no idea about the My Bloody Valentine movies. I mean, they have no clue who The Miner is...what he is all about. I'm not really sure they even know I'm a coal miner. Has somebody encountered this problem, too? Maybe I need to put a 'MINER' patch or decal on the jumpsuit or helmet? My haunted yard is even located on what is termed 'Coal Town Hill' in our community because of all the heavy coal mining years ago, but people still seem confused.

Here's a quick pic of the mask & helmet with lamp.
http://www.partiers.com/hauntedsummitviewdrive/miner.jpg

Not giving up yet!
Thanks!
Kevin.


----------



## dxh8r4life

u should just type out on your computer, something like, i am the miner from the movie "my bloody valentine" movie was made in 3-d came out earlier in the year, rent it from your local blockbuster or movie shop, etc... and just copy and paste that and print out a bunch of those on paper and just hand out a strip of paper with that typed out on it, and you don't even have to talk to them,... i was @ a Halloween party/costume contest last year and had the same problem with a costume i had on..


----------



## Veestan

Partiers.com said:


> Maybe I need to put a 'MINER' patch or decal on the jumpsuit or helmet?


I watched the movie again this weekend and did notice that the coveralls that all the miners where wearing had a patch with the letters: HM with a picture of a pick-axe. Wondering how hard to make something like that to add to the left breast part of the coveralls.

As soon as my pick-axe gets here I will run a dress rehearsal and get some picks of mine in here. Soaking my navy blue coveralls in salt water right now to try and get a faded look.

If you need a close up of the actual costume worn in the movie it can be found here:

Actual Miner Outfit worn by Chris Carnel


----------



## justin1635

Hey guys, i am also working on getting this costume together for halloween, im not cutting any corners and im doing everything myself. The only thing i bought was the gas mask and everything else is custom made.

I've already begun work on a ventilation system for the mask, seeing as ill be at a social inside and anyone thats ever worn a full facemask knows how sweaty you can get. Its working off a negative pressure system, so the air im exhaling is sucked out the bottom of the mask through the hose, and fresh air is delivered through the side vents, which not only makes my face feel nice and cool, it also prevents the eyes from fogging up. I also plan on applying anti fog lens coating just as a backup. 

Im modifying a spare hard hat i had laying around to accommodate a home made miners lamp setup because i couldn't find one locally to achieve the proper effect (they were all led) mine is going to be a glass bulb setup with the battery box on the belt. I plan on having all of my light and air switches routed into the box harry warden carries on his belt, im still piecing together everything i need. This is definitely going to be the sickest costume i've ever put together, short of the joker last year  

I think im gonna start my own thread for sake of keeping it less cluttered but we will see!


----------



## radiobaby

I've had this thread bookmarked since april- figured I might as well join in since i've got my miner essentially ready to go. 

I am jealous of you guys that bought the screamline pickaxe, my diy mindset just wouldnt allow me to do it. I ended up buying an tool handle and paper mache'ing the axe head itself. Looks fine, but the screamline ones are awesome.



justin1635 said:


> I've already begun work on a ventilation system for the mask


I'm really curious what you've come up with there. did you mount a little battery powered fan that is blowing outward in the thing the hose connects to on the waist?

I always make myself costumes that are restrictive and hot knowing full well i'll be at a hot ass rocknroll bar all night long. Any cooling methods for this effing mask, im interested.


----------



## Veestan

*Complete....*

Ok, guys, this is it minus the black makeup around the eyes. I did try and soak the coveralls in salt water for 3 days but to no avail they still look navy blue. Any feedback? And yes I am moving the air line over to the other side, I noticed it was on the wrong side after the wife took the pics....









This is a shot from the back...








and this is from the side.....


----------



## radiobaby

Veestan said:


> Ok, guys, this is it minus the black makeup around the eyes. I did try and soak the coveralls in salt water for 3 days but to no avail they still look navy blue. Any feedback? And yes I am moving the air line over to the other side, I noticed it was on the wrong side after the wife took the pics....


Not bad. I would definitely say to to age the suit more- I've never used salt personally, but the dusty and tattered look is key i think. In the past I've wrinkled up costumes and stood way back and over sprayed with flat white and flat black to create areas that look dusty and stained. You could perhaps just wash it with every wash between now and halloween and see if it fades.. Tattering the fabric- just a cheese grater and some elbow grease will accomplish that. I'd wash it once after youve created the wear it so it looks more natural though. 

As far as the hat goes, the miner hard hats are called 'low vein' hats- they have a lower profile than a regular hard hat- but authentic ones are very expensive. I just took out the strapping part of the hard hat so it sits lower. 

I do have a couple questions- what kinda hose did you you use on the gas mask? If you felt like posting some close ups of that it'd be appreciated. And, it looks like you might have cut out some of the inner rubber on the gas mask, if so howd that work out?


----------



## Lou7

*Actually i found a better pick axe*

I'm friends with Chris Carnel(The Miner) and with Justin Jotso(a prop maker). I was at Rock and Shock 09 this past weekend.
Justin Jotso who owns and runs Jester FX makes the best film identical Pick Axe.
It is so well done that Chris Carnel(The Miner) kept it at his table this entire weekend and signed it before leaving.

It would be anywhere from $60-$100 depending on what you want the pick axe made of.


----------



## Lou7

*Oh i forgot to mention*

Chris Carnel had told me what the costume consisted of.
I'm going to try and ask him more about the details.
But he said the costume consisted of:
Dickies jumpsuit. Nothing special. It was just a plain dickies jumpsuit.
A GP7 style gas mask.
Black helmet with light.
Boots with 3in lift
A muscle suit(he had to be huge for the movie)
A custom belt.(i'm trying to get the name of the lady who makes them from him)

The pick axe was 25lb durable foam painted black. The handle is a light wood that's dirtied up. The top of the handle is 4in of black plastic surrounding the wood.

Jester Productions & FX








That's the pic from Chris' Facebook.


----------



## Veestan

radiobaby said:


> I do have a couple questions- what kinda hose did you you use on the gas mask? If you felt like posting some close ups of that it'd be appreciated. And, it looks like you might have cut out some of the inner rubber on the gas mask, if so howd that work out?


The hose - I went to my local mom and pop vacuum store and showed them a picture from the movie, they laughed and went in the back and returned with a black vacuum hose, cost $15.

Russian gp-7 gas mask - no I didn't remove any inner rubber parts, I did reverse the one way valves so that the top part I breath into and the bottom blows out the hose. The pouch on my hip I painted grey and cut a small hole in the bottom where I set the hose to blow out.

Hat - good suggestion, I will remove the liner and see if it sits further on my head.

Close up pictures - I am on a business trip, when I get home this weekend I will get a bunch of close ups for you guys.


----------



## dxh8r4life

as u can see, im going as harry warden for this years Halloween, i tried to replicate the best i could the costume from the movie, i also added another part of it on the belt, its the orange piece in the back, it's basically something i bought off of ebay, its just another rescue type mask, for if you were down in the mine to help out a friend or what not... but as u know, harry helped no one.
hope u guys like all this.


----------



## mparent

Hello,

New member here. Just want to post some of my costume pics for you guys. Let me know what you think...

Thanks..

Michael


----------



## Veestan

mparent said:


> Hello,
> 
> New member here. Just want to post some of my costume pics for you guys. Let me know what you think...
> 
> Thanks..
> 
> Michael


How did you get the "wear" look on the coveralls?


----------



## mparent

Veestan,

I used a round nose carbide bit in my die grinder to slowly remove material until it started to shreed the coveralls. I then hung the coveralls up and lightly sprayed them with flat black and gray primer. Then I used a tube of brown face makeup and brushed in on with a paint brush. If want to see some close up pics let me know and I will post them.

Thanks 

Michael


----------



## justin1635

mparent said:


> Hello,
> 
> New member here. Just want to post some of my costume pics for you guys. Let me know what you think...
> 
> Thanks..
> 
> Michael


just curious on what you did for the lenses to make them darker on the mask


----------



## mparent

Justin1635,

I went to a local window tint shop and they gave me a scrap piece of dark window tint. I removed the lenses applied the tint, let them dry for 2 days then reinstalled them. I went one shade lighter than limo tint so I could still see even when it is dark out. 

Michael


----------



## Veestan

mparent said:


> Veestan,
> 
> I used a round nose carbide bit in my die grinder to slowly remove material until it started to shreed the coveralls. I then hung the coveralls up and lightly sprayed them with flat black and gray primer. Then I used a tube of brown face makeup and brushed in on with a paint brush. If want to see some close up pics let me know and I will post them.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Michael


Yes, could you post one close up pic of a torn and fixed up area. Looks awesome by the way !!!


----------



## mparent

Veestan,

Here are a couple of pictures for you.

Thanks...

Michael


----------



## z50_Jumper

Another new member, mine isn’t as accurate as mparent's but I still got a great effect in public.

Supplies I found from an army surplus store: 
Generic Canadian gas mask
Army helmet inner part
head lamp using 4 aa batteries
army belt painted dark brown 
ammo pouch used for gas mask hose
Dickies coveralls weathered with some rough sand paper

Supplies I got from Hardware store:
Axe handle
basic black gloves
shop-vac vacuum hose
shelf brackets used for supporting foam axe picks

Found at a vintage store:
real leather boots I may use for future costumes (such as mad max) 

Misc:
Packaging foam from a computer box shaped into axe pic



I wanted to do a DIY for the axe but got so cought up in building it on time and my camera was not charged I didnt get a chance to. I basically duct taped 2 shelf brackets onto the top of an axe handle and found some computer packing foam that padds the computer inside the box, its really flexible and dourable. Shaped and hot glued the foam onto the brackets and handle then painted it up. The paint flakes off when the foam is bent but it didnt matter, It was such an awesome prop to carry arround with me in West Hollywood Halloween night.


----------



## z50_Jumper

Pics of my costume that wouldnt post yesterday:


----------



## Partiers.com

Very scary z50 Jumper! Looks like you're on the prawl inside an office! Great costume & prop... Hey, I won scariest costume at an annual local city Halloween party with my Miner's costume from My Bloody Valentine. Fun times!


----------



## MBVowns

If its any help at all, i went as Harry Warden this year, and what i used was:

1 GP-7V russian gas mask(off ebay)
1 Blue Dickies Jumpsuit
1 Roll of sump pump tube (bought at menards, only about two or three feet)
1 Pair of work boots
1 Pair of generic black gloves
1 generic brown belt
1 large campbels soup can, painted army green (mock filter)
1 Yellow Helmet w/ Head light, painted Black (from village hat store)
1 black turtle neck
1 Under Armor face mask

I didn't make a fake pick axe. But it was still awesome.
another thing i did was, take some of the red food gel you use to write on cakes, and smear it on the silver vent in front of the mask. It dries and makes a great effect.
One problem with the helmet light is its not very bright and its got a weird switch on it. It runs off two AA bateries. You can buy a brighter bulb for it at radio shack. I rigged it with a new switch and it works really well.

Hope this helps,

Bill


----------



## Black_Hawk

Sorry for bumping year old thread, but did the Sump pump tubing screw on to the gas mask like any other gas mask hose?


----------



## radiobaby

I just got the email this thread got bumped and realized I never posted any pics of mine. 

The costume bits were all movie accurate, but i did a couple of things.. I did make a pick axe from paper mache and paperclay on a real axe handle, aged the clothes and light and all that good stuff, but the fun bit was this...

If any of you wore this **** to a party you know that mask is ridiculous absurdly hot with the tubes reversed like it is in the movie. If you see in my picture I attached the mask mouth tube to a military surplus plastic canteen, cut out the side of the canteen and hot glue sealed in a computer fan blowing outwards. Its running on 2 9volt batteries hidden in the canteen belt pouch. What that did is create a negative airflow inside the mask so it was constantly sucking air through the cheek side intake hole in the mask and basically sucking out all the hot breath. 


It worked surprisingly well and gave me basically a face fan to keep cool. Just thought some of you might be interested in that. I've worn lots of unbearably hot costumes, but that rubber gas mask would have taken the cake.

If anyone is doing this costume this year and needs any of the stuff you can borrow it if you want. I have the helmet, vintage headlamp with belt pack, mask and canteen fan thing, large work belt, homemade axe, and xl jumpsuit. just email me [email protected]

word up!


----------



## DJMaxSmart86

Not bad.
I'm currently working on my MBV Harry Warden costume.
I'm only missing a fake pick axe and the black nylon balaclava (hood).

I have the GP-7 gas mask, 2 rubber hoses and the 1 1/2" slip joint reducer 
for screen accurate look (as seen in 9/10 issue of "HorrorHound" magazine)
I also have the Koehler Wheat battery pack,light and charger (E-Bay)
and I ordered an original miner belt custom made for me by 
the shop that made the original miner belts used in the film.
I'll be posting pics as soon as i'm finished with my completed costume.


----------



## ValentineNightMare

how about trying a russian GP-7V gas mask. pretty much the same from the movie, and hardhat would be a low vein hard hat. Basic Black


----------

